# Do you think he broke it in a fight?



## swashmore (Nov 15, 2005)

I have before and after pics of this buck. My guess is he broke it fighting another buck.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that's a strange picture - Notice how the rack is actually hanging on in the broken pictures...  I'd imagine fight - And I'd also imagine another big boy that could cause that!


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 15, 2005)

*Imo*

It looks like to me that something happened to it while in velvet. I don't think too many developed racks would hang there if broken. It should have broken completely off IMO, if it happened after fully developing and losing velvet.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 15, 2005)

not in velvet. those before pics he's already lost his velvet.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 15, 2005)

*My bad!*

I completely overlooked the before pics thinking it was another deer. DUH


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 16, 2005)

ha may have just turned it down to help go through brush better


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2005)

Ouch! Looks like it still hurts. His eye looks squinted in the first pic. I'd imagine he got his butt whooped.


----------



## ZMI (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like a young buck!  If the antler was broken off why is it still attached?  Maybe broke off at the base and some skin/hide is still holding it in place.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 16, 2005)

Cool pics! Yeah that's got to hurt


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

His right has been damaged, possible blinding.  I would only suspect his rack is hanging by skin/flesh??


----------



## DDD (Nov 16, 2005)

I am going with the hair is holding it on.  

Can you imagine the old boy that he got into it with?  WOW!
Great pics!


----------



## Jasper (Nov 16, 2005)

Interesting pics. You should send those in GON, I bet they print em in their Spy Cam section.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2005)

Maybe he knocked it on the feeder or trying to get his head in the bucket.  That is corn on the ground right?


----------



## DDD (Nov 16, 2005)

Randy, I only see corn in the 2nd set of pictures with the other bucks.  I imagine that is when the bucks are still in their bachelor groups and that could be in August or early September.  

And as skinny as they look, I would imagine that is the case.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 16, 2005)

*I found..*

a shed a few years back that still had a large piece of skull attached to the horn. I figured the deer had been killed by the injury. Looking at these pics maybe it wasn't a shed but a horn knocked off during a fight. Guess they can take a big beating and still survive!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Nov 16, 2005)

that's crazy how its still hanging on...definitely never seen anything like that before...at least if you hurry up and shoot him while its hangin on you could get the taxidermist to work some magic for you


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 16, 2005)

What are the chances it was a accident with a vehicle???????


----------



## DDD (Nov 16, 2005)

My only problem would be, if it hit him hard enough to break it off at the base, but didn't kill him, I would find that hard to believe.

But I guess it is not out of the question.


----------



## swashmore (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, that is corn in the first picture. The second picture, with the antler hanging on, is actually over a scrape. Believe it or not, I don't hunt these deer. I live in a neighborhood and just don't feel comfortable hunting that close to houses, even with a bow. I just like to get pics with my homebrew cam - It's almost as fun as hunting 'em!


----------



## striper commander (Nov 16, 2005)

That deer's skull plate is broke, I just saw one in a magazine just like it. I don't know how it does not kill them when that happens.


----------



## B&B Slayer (Nov 17, 2005)

Looks like he broke it,I'd like to see the buck that done that.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 18, 2005)

That looks like a young buck. I hope he makes it thru this yr I'd like to see the pics of him next yr. he'll be a HOSS!! 12 pts. that's what I'm talking about


----------



## rusty_bucket (Nov 18, 2005)

Any Roads Nearby?  Possibly Hit by a Car?


----------



## gorejr (Nov 20, 2005)

Great pics!  What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Nov 20, 2005)

*Homebrew cam*

Man them are some super pictures that I am lookin at that set up is better then some of the expen.cams goin around


----------



## swashmore (Nov 20, 2005)

*Homebrew camera*

The pictures are from a Homemade camera. It is an Olympus D-360L 1.3 megapixel. It does a great job and I can get about 120 pics on one card. Homebrews are much better than anything you can buy in my opinion.


----------



## gorejr (Nov 21, 2005)

How do you learn to make a homebrew camera?  I am pretty handy and sounds like fun.  Is there a book?


----------



## Ben Athens (Nov 21, 2005)

I am betting he got hit by a car .


----------



## nwgahunter (Nov 22, 2005)

Look at the different color in his right eye from the flash! Looks like he may be blind in that eye. I think it was a fight. Even though he's a 12 he is still young and I think he could get his butt kicked by a bigger older deer with a smaller rack.


----------



## miller (Jun 21, 2007)

Swashmore, 
 I was thinking about this post the other day and had to find it. I never saw, but did you get any more pics of this deer? Did he survice this break?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jun 21, 2007)

maybe somebody missed and the shot took a big hunk fom it.


----------

